# [EVDL] Saving Batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi EVerybody;

Hey! This works! Ya know those worthless golf cart posts, the offset, 
short round posts with the bolt sticking up? I bought a shitload of misc. 
batteries, el cheeppo. Used most of them except the Golf Cart ones, 
T-105's. They sat around til I could figure a good use, other than trade 
ins(cores) for good ones. So I was domh a quicky Post Repair gig, for the 
remaining Club members. Bill G. Dave Robie, Jesse P. Dave D. I was going 
crazy as the NEW batteries the post mounts, or round base part that is cast 
onto the top of the battery, are SMALLER! So my good old aluminum moulds 
wouldn't fit. Too loose! And with EVerybody watching, too! So tried 
something different; broke off the useless post with pliers, grind the 
"button" left, clean, sit a 1/2" Pipe union atop, heat up with acy. torch 
til it sorta moulds into the post so molten lead won't just run off, burning 
a hole in the plastic top of the battery. Fill the pipe union up with lead, 
from the dead broken off posts. Presto! an instant post! TEST it with those 
pliers, too! Looks like shit, but it is about the size of the real 
terminals. Open and hammer them on, and tighten, and yur good to go! Ran my 
errands this AM with the "Salvaged" battery. I ground the copper pipe union 
down to about the size of, height, a normal post.The O.D. of that copper 
union is SOMEWHERE between Poz and Neg. size. Makes a good electrical 
contact, too. I'll be doing this as more of those terminals cross my garage 
floor! Not for the faint hearted, AND be careful to blow out ANY Hydrogen 
gas lerking INSIDE the cell!!!!Wear safety glasses, like I should have!!

Seeya

Bob 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bob,

Ya gotta make a vid of the process. Bet you could make a real cool one 
for all so we can have it in the wiki for future reference.


Please Please do a vid.

Pete : )





> Bob Rice wrote:
> 
> > Hi EVerybody;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, August 13, 2008 6:35 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries


> Bob,
>
> Ya gotta make a vid of the process. Bet you could make a real cool one
> for all so we can have it in the wiki for future reference.
>
>
> Please Please do a vid.
>
> Pete : )
>
> Hi Pete;

Yeah! That could be fun? Anybody in my area got a digital camera? COULD 
shoot a few feet of "film" on that one. Yoo Toobe? Better skilled with a 
torch than doing camera stuff. But I'd like to try capturing it on film.

Scene ya

Bob
>
>


> Bob Rice wrote:
> >
> >> Hi EVerybody;
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bob Rice <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Yeah! That could be fun? Anybody in my area got a digital camera? COULD
> > shoot a few feet of "film" on that one.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bob, when you say "union" are you perhaps thinking of a sweat coupling?? 
That would make more sense than a pipe union!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, August 13, 2008 2:09 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Saving Batteries


> Hi EVerybody;
>
> Hey! This works! Ya know those worthless golf cart posts, the offset,
> short round posts with the bolt sticking up? I bought a shitload of misc.
> batteries, el cheeppo. Used most of them except the Golf Cart ones,
> T-105's. They sat around til I could figure a good use, other than trade
> ins(cores) for good ones. So I was domh a quicky Post Repair gig, for 
> the
> remaining Club members. Bill G. Dave Robie, Jesse P. Dave D. I was going
> crazy as the NEW batteries the post mounts, or round base part that is 
> cast
> onto the top of the battery, are SMALLER! So my good old aluminum moulds
> wouldn't fit. Too loose! And with EVerybody watching, too! So tried
> something different; broke off the useless post with pliers, grind the
> "button" left, clean, sit a 1/2" Pipe union atop, heat up with acy. torch
> til it sorta moulds into the post so molten lead won't just run off, 
> burning
> a hole in the plastic top of the battery. Fill the pipe union up with 
> lead,
> from the dead broken off posts. Presto! an instant post! TEST it with 
> those
> pliers, too! Looks like shit, but it is about the size of the real
> terminals. Open and hammer them on, and tighten, and yur good to go! Ran 
> my
> errands this AM with the "Salvaged" battery. I ground the copper pipe 
> union
> down to about the size of, height, a normal post.The O.D. of that copper
> union is SOMEWHERE between Poz and Neg. size. Makes a good electrical
> contact, too. I'll be doing this as more of those terminals cross my 
> garage
> floor! Not for the faint hearted, AND be careful to blow out ANY Hydrogen
> gas lerking INSIDE the cell!!!!Wear safety glasses, like I should have!!
>
> Seeya
>
> Bob
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> Version: 8.0.138 / Virus Database: 270.6.2/1609 - Release Date: 8/13/2008 
> 6:43 AM
>
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "joe" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, August 14, 2008 8:47 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries


> Bob, when you say "union" are you perhaps thinking of a sweat coupling??
> That would make more sense than a pipe union!

Hi Joe;

Yur right! I guess my plumbing terminology isn't that great? The box 
said "Unions" at the hardware store, and thinking later that a REAL union 
has two halfs, threaded ring, (monthly Dues),a tapered part that presses 
together to join stuff that you are assembling?I was using "Sweat Couplings" 
which ya use to join 2 copper pipes together.What I DO know about plumbing 
is/was to replace, in the house, most of the 1/2" stuff with 3/4" size 
copper pipe, so you could take a shower upstairs when somebody flushed the 
crapper downstairs! I don't understand WHY plumbing isn't 3/4" rather than 
the chintzy 1/2" stuff??? Like how much would it add to the cost of a 250k 
house!!??

Seeya

Bob
> Joseph H. Strubhar
>
> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>
> E-mail: [email protected]
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, August 13, 2008 2:09 PM
> Subject: [EVDL] Saving Batteries
>
>
>> Hi EVerybody;
>>
>> Hey! This works! Ya know those worthless golf cart posts, the 
>> offset,
>> short round posts with the bolt sticking up? I bought a shitload of misc.
>> batteries, el cheeppo. Used most of them except the Golf Cart ones,
>> T-105's. They sat around til I could figure a good use, other than trade
>> ins(cores) for good ones. So I was domh a quicky Post Repair gig, for
>> the
>> remaining Club members. Bill G. Dave Robie, Jesse P. Dave D. I was going
>> crazy as the NEW batteries the post mounts, or round base part that is
>> cast
>> onto the top of the battery, are SMALLER! So my good old aluminum moulds
>> wouldn't fit. Too loose! And with EVerybody watching, too! So tried
>> something different; broke off the useless post with pliers, grind the
>> "button" left, clean, sit a 1/2" Pipe union atop, heat up with acy. torch
>> til it sorta moulds into the post so molten lead won't just run off,
>> burning
>> a hole in the plastic top of the battery. Fill the pipe union up with
>> lead,
>> from the dead broken off posts. Presto! an instant post! TEST it with
>> those
>> pliers, too! Looks like shit, but it is about the size of the real
>> terminals. Open and hammer them on, and tighten, and yur good to go! Ran
>> my
>> errands this AM with the "Salvaged" battery. I ground the copper pipe
>> union
>> down to about the size of, height, a normal post.The O.D. of that copper
>> union is SOMEWHERE between Poz and Neg. size. Makes a good electrical
>> contact, too. I'll be doing this as more of those terminals cross my
>> garage
>> floor! Not for the faint hearted, AND be careful to blow out ANY Hydrogen
>> gas lerking INSIDE the cell!!!!Wear safety glasses, like I should have!!
>>
>> Seeya
>>
>> Bob
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>>
>> No virus found in this incoming message.
>> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
>> Version: 8.0.138 / Virus Database: 270.6.2/1609 - Release Date: 8/13/2008
>> 6:43 AM
>>
>>
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup, getting OT here; but a couple of years ago we did a pump and tank 
install for a new custom house- 3 HP 40 GPM pump and system. BUT the 
plumbers plumbed it as if it were a spec. house, with 1/2" and 3/4" copper. 
Guess what?? The owners 22 GPM shower head dripped instead of sprayed!! They 
blamed us, until we proved that our pump system was performing properly, and 
the plumbers were to blame. Last I heard, they were still fighting with the 
owner about it!!

When I bought the house we live in, I tore out all the old plumbing and 
redid it with 1" and 3/4" CPVC - I would have used 1-1/4" mains if I could 
have found it. Nowadaze, it is available, but not 10 years ago, even from 
the wholesale houses!!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, August 14, 2008 9:52 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries


>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "joe" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Thursday, August 14, 2008 8:47 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries
>
>
>> Bob, when you say "union" are you perhaps thinking of a sweat coupling??
>> That would make more sense than a pipe union!
>
> Hi Joe;
>
> Yur right! I guess my plumbing terminology isn't that great? The box
> said "Unions" at the hardware store, and thinking later that a REAL union
> has two halfs, threaded ring, (monthly Dues),a tapered part that presses
> together to join stuff that you are assembling?I was using "Sweat 
> Couplings"
> which ya use to join 2 copper pipes together.What I DO know about plumbing
> is/was to replace, in the house, most of the 1/2" stuff with 3/4" size
> copper pipe, so you could take a shower upstairs when somebody flushed the
> crapper downstairs! I don't understand WHY plumbing isn't 3/4" rather 
> than
> the chintzy 1/2" stuff??? Like how much would it add to the cost of a 250k
> house!!??
>
> Seeya
>
> Bob
>> Joseph H. Strubhar
>>
>> Web: www.gremcoinc.com
>>
>> E-mail: [email protected]
>> ----- Original Message ----- 
>> From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>
>> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> Sent: Wednesday, August 13, 2008 2:09 PM
>> Subject: [EVDL] Saving Batteries
>>
>>
>>> Hi EVerybody;
>>>
>>> Hey! This works! Ya know those worthless golf cart posts, the
>>> offset,
>>> short round posts with the bolt sticking up? I bought a shitload of 
>>> misc.
>>> batteries, el cheeppo. Used most of them except the Golf Cart ones,
>>> T-105's. They sat around til I could figure a good use, other than trade
>>> ins(cores) for good ones. So I was domh a quicky Post Repair gig, for
>>> the
>>> remaining Club members. Bill G. Dave Robie, Jesse P. Dave D. I was going
>>> crazy as the NEW batteries the post mounts, or round base part that is
>>> cast
>>> onto the top of the battery, are SMALLER! So my good old aluminum moulds
>>> wouldn't fit. Too loose! And with EVerybody watching, too! So tried
>>> something different; broke off the useless post with pliers, grind the
>>> "button" left, clean, sit a 1/2" Pipe union atop, heat up with acy. 
>>> torch
>>> til it sorta moulds into the post so molten lead won't just run off,
>>> burning
>>> a hole in the plastic top of the battery. Fill the pipe union up with
>>> lead,
>>> from the dead broken off posts. Presto! an instant post! TEST it with
>>> those
>>> pliers, too! Looks like shit, but it is about the size of the real
>>> terminals. Open and hammer them on, and tighten, and yur good to go! 
>>> Ran
>>> my
>>> errands this AM with the "Salvaged" battery. I ground the copper pipe
>>> union
>>> down to about the size of, height, a normal post.The O.D. of that copper
>>> union is SOMEWHERE between Poz and Neg. size. Makes a good electrical
>>> contact, too. I'll be doing this as more of those terminals cross my
>>> garage
>>> floor! Not for the faint hearted, AND be careful to blow out ANY 
>>> Hydrogen
>>> gas lerking INSIDE the cell!!!!Wear safety glasses, like I should have!!
>>>
>>> Seeya
>>>
>>> Bob
>>>
>>> _______________________________________________
>>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>>
>>>
>>> No virus found in this incoming message.
>>> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
>>> Version: 8.0.138 / Virus Database: 270.6.2/1609 - Release Date: 
>>> 8/13/2008
>>> 6:43 AM
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
>> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
>> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
>> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> No virus found in this incoming message.
> Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
> Version: 8.0.138 / Virus Database: 270.6.3/1612 - Release Date: 8/14/2008 
> 6:03 PM
>
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> "Bob Rice" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> >> Bob, when you say "union" are you perhaps thinking of a sweat coupling??
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just wanted to remind you guys who "melt your own" that lead fumes are extremely hazardous and you should make every effort not to breathe them. Repairing a battery terminal is a great project but too much lead causes brain damage.



----- Original Message ----
From: Neon John <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries



> "Bob Rice" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> <Melt some lead in a suitable container.>
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, John - that might come in handy some day!!

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Neon John" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, August 14, 2008 9:51 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries


>


> "Bob Rice" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> >>> Bob, when you say "union" are you perhaps thinking of a sweat coupling??
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Frank John" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 15, 2008 8:06 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries


>I just wanted to remind you guys who "melt your own" that lead fumes are 
>extremely hazardous and you should make every effort not to breathe them. 
>Repairing a battery terminal is a great project but too much lead causes 
>brain damage.

Yeah! I do this stuff outdoors, anyhow. Got a bench outside the garage. 
Brain Damage; That explains it! Ha Ha. Gotta run lighter cars and get RID of 
the Led Acid Badd-eries!

Seeya

Bob, just did a lead trip to the Stupermarket and Agway, this AM.
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----
> From: Neon John <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries
>
>


> "Bob Rice" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > <Melt some lead in a suitable container.>
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries



>I just wanted to remind you guys who "melt your own" that lead fumes are 
>extremely hazardous and you should make every effort not to breathe them. 
>Repairing a battery terminal is a great project but too much lead causes 
>brain damage.

Well there you go.....but Carbon monoxide and those other oxides, they're
ok. 

Mark Grasser
Eliot, ME




>
> ----- Original Message ----
> From: Neon John <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries
>
>


> "Bob Rice" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > <Melt some lead in a suitable container.>
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

John,

If I read this correctly, the mold is destroyed after making the new post. If I'm wrong and the mold can be used repeatedly, then this seems a good solution. As is, it is only usable for someone who has melted a post on one battery with a one-time event.

What Bob has are a number of Trojan batteries (blems) with the very short post along with an offset stud. The stud is only connected by about a quarter inch molded piece of lead in an oval casting. If you look on the Trojan website, it is the LPT style terminal. Bob is an expert scrounger and bargains simply fall into his lap. Aside from the terminal, the batteries appear to be in good shape - as I remember, they were T-145's. The stud can be broken off with minimal force. Bob has aluminum terminal molds for both positive and negative, but the base of the mold would not fit snuggly on this type battery, so the molten lead would pour out the bottom. (This all happened at the last NEEAA meeting with several of us offering various suggestions and advice.) The sweat coupling was suggested as a quick and dirty solution, and worked better than expected. This was after 30 minutes or so of trying ideas. As I recall, Bob only did one battery that way, at least that night. !
I'm sure it went into his Jetta the next day, and he can let us know how it holds up. I'm not sure how you could make aluminum molds to convert these style terminals to automotive, but that would be the ideal solution. However, this will work for someone in a bind, and also makes otherwise unusable batteries usable in EV service.

Advice for anyone trying this: When using long handle pliers or channel locks to hold the coupling, it is very easy to bend it, especially as it gets hot, so use a light touch. Also, if you lose your grip on it, it remains hot for a lot longer than you would think, so don't just reach over barehanded to grab it too soon  

Dave



> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Fri, 15 Aug 2008 00:51:36 -0400
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries
> 
>


> "Bob Rice" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> > >> Bob, when you say "union" are you perhaps thinking of a sweat coupling??
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Sun, 17 Aug 2008 13:29:42 -0400, Dave Davidson <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >John,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ok. We were talking about two different things. We were looking for a way to cast posts on a bunch of T145s that Bob got - I think he got them for a song. Blems, used. Bob, jump in if I'm wrong here. Some had automotive posts, but some had the LPT posts which are totally unsuitable for EV use. This was an exercise in trying to cast automotive posts on the batteries not originally equipped with them. Making individual molds for a half dozen or so batteries was not what we wanted. Charging and testing the batteries were also in order. 

I'd appreciate it if you'd post your mold method for us non-artistic types. I'm sure (at least I hope) I'm not the only non-artist on the list.

Dave

> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Date: Sun, 17 Aug 2008 19:57:41 -0400
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries
> 
> On Sun, 17 Aug 2008 13:29:42 -0400, Dave Davidson <[email protected]>


> > wrote:
> >
> > >John,
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Sun, 17 Aug 2008 20:30:30 -0400, Dave Davidson <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> >Ok. We were talking about two different things. We were looking for a way to cast posts on a bunch of T145s that Bob got - I think he got them for a song. Blems, used. Bob, jump in if I'm wrong here. Some had automotive posts, but some had the LPT posts which are totally unsuitable for EV use. This was an exercise in trying to cast automotive posts on the batteries not originally equipped with them. Making individual molds for a half dozen or so batteries was not what we wanted. Charging and testing the batteries were also in order.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Dave Davidson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, August 17, 2008 1:29 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Saving Batteries


> John,
>
> If I read this correctly, the mold is destroyed after making the new post. 
> If I'm wrong and the mold can be used repeatedly, then this seems a good 
> solution. As is, it is only usable for someone who has melted a post on 
> one battery with a one-time event.
>
> What Bob has are a number of Trojan batteries (blems) with the very short 
> post along with an offset stud. The stud is only connected by about a 
> quarter inch molded piece of lead in an oval casting. If you look on the 
> Trojan website, it is the LPT style terminal. Bob is an expert scrounger 
> and bargains simply fall into his lap. Aside from the terminal, the 
> batteries appear to be in good shape - as I remember, they were T-145's. 
> The stud can be broken off with minimal force. Bob has aluminum terminal 
> molds for both positive and negative, but the base of the mold would not 
> fit snuggly on this type battery, so the molten lead would pour out the 
> bottom. (This all happened at the last NEEAA meeting with several of us 
> offering various suggestions and advice.) The sweat coupling was 
> suggested as a quick and dirty solution, and worked better than expected. 
> This was after 30 minutes or so of trying ideas. As I recall, Bob only 
> did one battery that way, at least that night. !
> I'm sure it went into his Jetta the next day, and he can let us know how 
> it holds up.

I ran out of couplings, copper 1/2" that nite, next AM went to Truly 
Valueless Hardware and bought 6 more! Oh yeah, they STAY there after the 
post casting! The terminal ends tighten onto the copper just fine.

Hi EVerybody;

I'll brake in here, Yes the "repaired" battery Did go back in the Jetta 
the next day, followed by 2 more! On Sat. Bill Glickman an I went out for 
lunch and a bit of Tag Sailing, Yard Sales, in the West. Guy was giving away 
a nice white couch, Hell! Price was right. :Lets go home an' grab the 
trailer an' come back. So we ran home and plugged in my Off bored "Monster 
Charge" built with an 18" variac, cranked it on to 40 amps anf hitched up 
the trailer. Well, hitching up a trailer for MOST folks is a simple "CLUNK, 
Click" Yeah! Right? after adjusting the #$%^& coupler to fit the appropriate 
1 7/8" ball. New one, had never been used in anger, before! An hour later we 
were off, trailer in tow. You guyz that have been to my place may have met 
my flatbed trailer,one with the Sunfish on it, salvaged from the Dump, er, 
'cuse me, Recycling Center, rebuilt and painted a Rust Olium Red. It worked, 
just fine rolling along almost noiselessly. Occasuionally reminding me it 
was along, with the traditional trailer rattles, on crappy road surface. Of 
course it was empty, so you didn't see any , or little amp drain, all for 
naught, as somebody ELSE got "my" couch!OK wanted to try the trailer, 
anyhow. Hmmm? Maybe a box of say 100 or so BB-600's for a range extender?? 
Or a more mundane load of firewood, all the enchanting things ya can haul 
with yur OWN trailer? Now to get that Big clunky OTHER trailer I got, kit- 
bashed into a car hauler, and NO more Godamn U haul! The'll have 3 car 
hauler jobs the DAY before ya need one, and they all magicly dissapear when 
YOU go to rent one!! But now I can run the Sunfish down to the boat ramp 
without spending 5 bux for GAS!Or haul our Communal R.R. Woodsplitter?Or 
carry shit, too clunky to tie on the roof! IF I EVer built a "pusher" setup 
the hitch is strong enough to be pushed around by.

Trailer hitch is just a curvy bar stock bent in a sorta elongated S 
pattern, bolted to the underside of the Jetta bumper and WELDED to the rear 
battery box. NOW I can put the last 3 batteries in, for 120 volts worth. Was 
holding off on that, so I could weld the trailer hitch to the battery box 
frame from the top.

Botton line; No heating, posts did fine! AFTER I resoldered one I DID 
break off. Remember to swallow yur pride and YANK on them to make sure they 
are STRONGER than the ones ya bust off! Buying a buncha Sweat unions was a 
cheap out! So, No sweat! Ran to the car show in Old Saybrook, about 20 mile 
RT, and even went on the Turmpike at 65mph or so.At 102 volts, I almost keep 
up!

I'm not sure how you could make aluminum molds to convert these style 
terminals to automotive, but that would be the ideal solution. However, 
this will work for someone in a bind, and also makes otherwise unusable 
batteries usable in EV service.

Of course, guyz ,aluminun doesn't stick to lead, so Alum. is the ideal 
post moulds, when ya cool it off they just lift off, leaving a lovely shiny 
post,IF ya did it right? Not for the faint hearted, though. Too much torch 
and everything dissolves, in a shiny lead puttle!!! Copper? Hell no! It 
STICKS to tinned lead! But you don't care as you want the whole mess to 
stick together, anyhow. So now I'll be ready for the next battery "deal" 
I'll go to a battery place, and offer a "deal" to a loose buncha batteries 
on a pallot, looking for a loving home.

> Advice for anyone trying this: When using long handle pliers or channel 
> locks to hold the coupling, it is very easy to bend it, especially as it 
> gets hot, so use a light touch. Also, if you lose your grip on it, it 
> remains hot for a lot longer than you would think, so don't just reach 
> over barehanded to grab it too soon  Yeah! Ask Dave how he knows!? DO 
> keep a bucket of water handy, for THESE occasions!AND WEAR SAFETY 
> GLASSES!!!!
>
> Dave
Seeya NEXT meeting?I'll have some posts to solder batteries to?

Bob

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

